# Mini Rice Paddy



## Sadie Barnett (Apr 7, 2015)

Okay, I know this probably sounds ridiculous, but hear me out. 

My betta died recently (pretty much from old age, I can't figure out what else it could have been), so now I have an empty 5gal heated, filtered tank staring at me all the time. It's maddening.

Anyhow, I've been wanting to make a natural planted tank, and I think this would be the perfect time. Only part that may be different (I don't know, but I can't find anything online about it) is: 

1.) I have no desire to cap with sand. Don't know how that will work, so I'm going to set everything up and just not buy a new betta till I'm 100% everything is fine.

2.) I want to use rice plants or something similar to rice (grassy plant that loves to have its feet wet). The depth of water would be fine, rice paddies are drained for harvest, so that doesn't matter, etc. I just love the look of grasses in water.

I suppose I'm going for some sort of bog set up, as I've procured some creeping water primrose (not the same as the typical aquarium plant) from a nearby lake and am currently holding it in a bowl to make sure it's pest free. 

I'll probably add a few easy aquarium plants, too. Most likely. Wisteria, java moss.. That kind of thing.

Any opinions or tips??? If you think I'm nuts and shouldn't waste my time, I'll hear you out, but probably won't listen. Lol


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I would look up Ripararium. But I think you might need at least a 10 gallon for that.


----------



## Sadie Barnett (Apr 7, 2015)

I suppose that would make sense. Thank you. My brain isn't with me today, apparently.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Your idea is interesting. If you get a ten gallon Petco is having a $1 per gallon sale. I've been told willow branches will root in an aquarium.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> 2.) I want to use rice plants or something similar to rice (grassy plant that loves to have its feet wet). The depth of water would be fine, rice paddies are drained for harvest, so that doesn't matter, etc. I just love the look of grasses in water.


Now that sounds fascinating, I created a similar look using Vallis.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkfWg35lgXU

This is what I got out of the title. I suggest you look at Asian biotopes. Lots of Java fern, java moss, crypts and val will work well. Pool filter sand gives a natural look. I would also add a tad of riparium to it. For plants... I think AquaAurora (I think) should help you there.

Biotope plants:
Java fern
Java moss
Anubia
Corksrew Val
Jungle Val
Crypts
(Water wisteria)


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Is this something like what you want?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7_LlketrTA


----------

